# Gibson 7 String V



## Vairish (Apr 8, 2011)

Did a search and couldn't find this mentioned, hopefully it's not a repost. Gibson have announced a 7-string Flying V at Musikmesse:


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 8, 2011)

In b4 short scale plus EMG make it unable to djent and therefore crap.

EDIT: Actually, if it wasn't for the string through body (and Gibson price) I'd be all over that to tune it D G C F Bb Eb Ab.

EDIT 2.0 (This time it's not personal): Also, more 7s on the market is generally good for the extra string world. Maybe in 20 years Gibson will release an 8. (Based on 7s having been around for over 20 years, and other than this the only seven they've release was that explorer.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Vairish (Apr 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Holy fuck!



+1. I love the way they kept the headstock symmetrical and used the Firebird style tuners.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> EDIT 2.0 (This time it's not personal): Also, more 7s on the market is generally good for the extra string world. Maybe in 20 years Gibson will release an 8. (Based on 7s having been around for over 20 years, and other than this the only seven they've release was that explorer.)



Gibson had made a number of 7-strings under the Epiphone brand several years before the Explorer 7. So it's more like a ten year gap. I can name quite a few other "old guard" American makers that haven't done a 7 yet.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I'm saying it, needs to be 25.5, other than that, everything is the sex.


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2011)

Even if Vs aren't my thing, this looks miles better than the Explorer seven, simply from and aesthetic standpoint. Seems like thought was actually put into adapting the V for seven strings.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably gonna be expensive as F.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> Probably gonna be expensive as F.



If on par with the Explorer 7 it actually won't be too bad. Not starter guitar cheap, but certainly not too pricey as far as first world made guitars go.


----------



## andrew_k (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, I like it!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> In b4 short scale plus EMG make it unable to djent and therefore crap.



Anyone who would say that is a fucking moron, the missing string tention would actually contribute to their precious djentz.

If they make one in off white, I'm down.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> Probably gonna be expensive as F.



Get it from Ikebe-Gakki if they stock it 

When they had an Explorer 7 it came to only around $2200NZD or something hilarious.


----------



## Miek (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks tasty, but I'd rather have 7 string Gibson pickups...though I imagine that'd drive the price up a bit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd do her.

I mean buy it.

I'd buy it.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson had made a number of 7-strings under the Epiphone brand several years before the Explorer 7. So it's more like a ten year gap. I can name quite a few other "old guard" American makers that haven't done a 7 yet.



So 10 years for an Epiphone 8? That would actually be really good... especially if it's 24.75"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks really, really hot.

So they got rid of the Explorer, but introduced a V in the always classy Gibson mainstay of black with gold hardware.

Bravo Gibson, maybe Henry J didn't totally ruin your design department.

Plus, I love that head stock, I've always thought a seven string would look good with the tuners arranged in a V like that, and it really does.



Waelstrum said:


> So 10 years for an Epiphone 8? That would actually be really good... especially if it's 24.75"



+1
Would love to get a short scale 8 and tune it B E A D G B E A. 

EDIT-Did some googling, found this little webpage.

http://www.gak.co.uk/en/gibson-flying-v-7-string-ebony/45846

£1049.00, that's only $1715!

Plus the page says it has Steinberger tuners, even more epicness!


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 8, 2011)

That tuner at the very top of the headstock is the only thing I really don't like about it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

My old guitarist had an Epiphone 7 string V, was uncomfortable as fuck. They look nice, but I just can't get on with the shape.


----------



## Vairish (Apr 8, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT-Did some googling, found this little webpage.
> 
> Gibson Flying V 7-String Ebony
> 
> ...



Us E.U. folk tend to pay a premium for Gibsons. Expect the U.S. price to be a fair bit lower.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

Is that pic from Musikmesse? If so, why is Gibson's booth in a cafeteria?


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually find this really attractive. There's just something about 7 string V's that I can't help but love.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 8, 2011)

i really dont like gibson. but i really like that gibson. its so damn sleek looking.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks quite nice.


----------



## Miek (Apr 8, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is that pic from Musikmesse? If so, why is Gibson's booth in a cafeteria?



Where else would you put something that tasty?


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> i really dont like gibson. but i really like that gibson. its so damn sleek looking.


 

That's because it's the guitar of tomorrow here today!

EDIT: That pic doesnt really look like a 24.75 inch scale to me. The neck looks a little longer and the pickups look farther apart than normal. Could just be me though.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 9, 2011)

Question: Why do people like short scale guitars?


Also i'm loving the guitar but the middle tuner on the headstock sticks out to me way to much and it drives me off the wall. Other than that totally wicked.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Question: Why do people like short scale guitars?



It's all about preference really. Not everyone likes 20+ pounds of tension per string. A shorter scale lets you have that slinky feel without going for super thin strings. 

For the record, 24.75" isn't typically considered "short scale".


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 9, 2011)

This has potential to be cool. At least it has gold hardware.


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 9, 2011)

It'll have the same problem that caused the Explorer 7 to be discontinued. (MF says it's discontinued, but it's still on Gibson's site, fwiw. is it discontinued?)


Gibson can release les paul after les paul, and people continue to buy them, there's an established market for them.

With the Explorer 7 (and I believe this will follow suit), the price was too high for the product (a whole $600 more than the 6-string version), so not many people bought it, and Gibson assumed there was no demand, so the product is gone. 

I would bet, though, that if the Explorer 7 was priced more aggressively (say, $1500 instead of $2000), they would have sold a lot more. $1500 isn't exactly cheap, even though $2000 is still cheaper than any other USA-made production 7-string, considering (if memory serves) that carvin's blanks are made in korea now and finished in the USA.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

Miek said:


> Where else would you put something that tasty?


 
Somewhere that serves better food than a cafeteria?


----------



## Xodus (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll try one if they actually stock these in Canada, the Explorer looked nice but this looks nicer. Only thing that I might have issue with is a 24.75" scale, but I'll have to see. I'm not worried about the tension, just the feel, because I'm almost leaning towards a longer scale, but a shorter scale could be nice for huge spans which I do a lot of.

Note to ESP, Ibanez, et al.: This is how you make an interesting looking black guitar, take note.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> $1500 isn't exactly cheap, even though $2000 is still cheaper than any other USA-made production 7-string, considering (if memory serves) that carvin's blanks are made in korea now and finished in the USA.


 
That'd be news to me, but I'm open to being proven wrong.


----------



## Miek (Apr 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Somewhere that serves better food than a cafeteria?



Why can't you let me have this?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

Miek said:


> Why can't you let me have this?


 
It's against my religion.


----------



## Xodus (Apr 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That'd be news to me, but I'm open to being proven wrong.


IIRC if you take MIA literally as made in America then I'm pretty sure it is, but if you think of it as a high quality guitar made in the company's country of origin, the RG1527 and prestige RGD are cheaper.

Can anyone tell me what the neck on the Explorer 7 was like, especially in reference to a six string explorer?


----------



## cardinal (Apr 9, 2011)

wah wah I don't like gold hardware. That notwithstanding, very very cool guitar.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 9, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Question: Why do people like short scale guitars?
> 
> 
> Also i'm loving the guitar but the middle tuner on the headstock sticks out to me way to much and it drives me off the wall. Other than that totally wicked.



Question: Why do people like long scale guitars?

I personally like the symmetry of the headstock.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Apr 9, 2011)

here's a video at the Gibson booth showing the 7 String right at the start in the background and at 1:15. 



really like this Gibson,the headstock turns me on.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 9, 2011)

22 frets. 

Apart from that though, it's sexy and I want one.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 9, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> $1500 isn't exactly cheap


In Europe it is


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 9, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> here's a video at the Gibson booth showing the 7 String right at the start in the background and at 1:15.
> 
> 
> 
> really like this Gibson,the headstock turns me on.





Kinda unrelated but the white FV and explorer to the left and up in that video are the new Melody Maker versions that are coming out.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 9, 2011)

hmmmm... I don't like the '58 body style. That's part of what turned me off to the Epi V7 I had years ago. The other was the 24 3/4 scale and the gold hardware... It was a lot harder to play compared to my ESP's, and it just didn't work out.

This looks like it'd be too much of the same. Sharp looking yes, but the gold hardware, V tailpiece, '58 body and 24 3/4 scale killed it for me... Now if it was the '67 body, 25.5" scale and black hardware, I'd be on it like dead on elvis!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 9, 2011)

Might steal... I mean buy this when I rob a bank... I mean get the money legally .


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 9, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Question: Why do people like short scale guitars?



Lately I've had major GAS for an Ibanez Mikro.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Plus the page says it has Steinberger tuners, even more epicness!


Oh God yes. I was going to ask about that, but you beat me to it.


caskettheclown said:


> Question: Why do people like short scale guitars?


A friend of mine plays Caparisons, and he plays the shorter scale Horus instead of the other models because he's really short, and a longer scale would feel uncomfortable to him.


BucketheadRules said:


> 22 frets.
> 
> Apart from that though, it's sexy and I want one.



It would be interesting to see how much more guitars Gibson would sell to folks like us if they just added two more frets. Hell, that's the only thing that would stop me from buying an Alex Lifeson Axcess if I had the money and had any use for another 6.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 10, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> your precious djentz.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 10, 2011)

Precious?!?!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 10, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> This looks like it'd be too much of the same. Sharp looking yes, but the gold hardware, V tailpiece, '58 body and 24 3/4 scale killed it for me... Now if it was _a completely different guitar_, I'd be on it like dead on elvis!!!




Fixed that for yas


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

Not really interested. Cool that they might be catching on to ERGs, though.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 10, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Not really interested. Cool that they might be catching on to ERGs, though.



Now if only PRS and Parker would...


----------



## -42- (Apr 10, 2011)

Gibson would probably see a decrease in profits if they made significant numbers of 24 fret (aside from the occasional CS limited runs) guitars, simply from the added cost of maintaining another assembly line or having to retool. Plus they probably wouldn't sell at all. Not everyone needs 24 frets (hell, not everyone needs 12 frets for that matter) and the people who are interested in 24 fret guitars are typically loyal to other brands (i.e. Ibanez, ESP, Jackson etc.) which build guitars that are more accommodating for 'shredders' anyways. I'm willing to bet that the managers at Gibson have heard the 24 fret suggestion thousands of times, but unless there is a widespread consumer demand for a them to start pumping out 24 fret guitars, they never will. Gibson doesn't make money attempting to reinvent the wheel, they make money providing a product that consumers have consistently demanded for decades. This kind of thinking may seem strange coming from a company which has spent the last several years releasing risky gimmick guitars, but it's important to understand that Gibson is trying to be the 'Apple' of the guitar world by creating whole new markets which they alone dominate (or rather, attempting to create). They don't want to enter a market which is already very competitive and filled with customers which are very hard to please. I'm sorry for contributing to thread drift but it's early/late and my critical thought centers aren't running at 100%.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Now if only PRS and Parker would...



Boner material, my good sir.


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 10, 2011)

ugly


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 10, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> hmmmm... I don't like the '58 body style. That's part of what turned me off to the Epi V7 I had years ago. The other was the 24 3/4 scale and the gold hardware... It was a lot harder to play compared to my ESP's, and it just didn't work out.
> 
> This looks like it'd be too much of the same. Sharp looking yes, but the gold hardware, V tailpiece, '58 body and 24 3/4 scale killed it for me... Now if it was the '67 body, 25.5" scale and black hardware, I'd be on it like dead on elvis!!!



So...not a Gibson Flying V?


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 10, 2011)

yingmin said:


> It would be interesting to see how much more guitars Gibson would sell to folks like us if they just added two more frets. Hell, that's the only thing that would stop me from buying an Alex Lifeson Axcess if I had the money and had any use for another 6.



And there's the issue. Even if it had 24 frets, you wouldn't buy it, because you don't want another 6, and more importantly, you don't have the money. You are not in their target market.


----------



## Sir Euric (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang, Gibson produces another piece of crap, LOLOLOL


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah after the experience Ive had with Gibsons Ill never give them my money again.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Be careful it may be an Epiphone,,,,I'm suspicious of the truss rod cover.

~A


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 11, 2011)

I have little sympathy for the fools over at Gibson, but I really like how they arranged the tuners on that one!  I think it just made the guitar.


----------



## animal101 (Apr 11, 2011)

any idea on the scale length for certain? looks like 81-7 in the bridge and 707 in the neck!??!


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it looks ugly as sin based on that picture, but it's nice that they're putting it into production.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

I threw up in my mouth..


----------



## Dopey Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Do want.

Also the baritone Les Paul and one pickup Explorer


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 11, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Fixed that for yas



???  I never liked the '58 body style, it looked to big and gaudy like Mr T's jewelry. Now the '67 with the slimmer body was more to my liking. And I don't like gold hardware as it fades way too easy and is the worst to keep clean and looking good. 



dragonblade629 said:


> So...not a Gibson Flying V?



I'd have to say that I'd be more likely to get an Explorer 7 than I would the V-7... It's a Gibson Flying V all right, but I'm passing on the '58 V. And besides, I already owned the Epiphine '58 Flying V 7-string already, so this would just be a more expensive version of what I had...


----------



## animal101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dopey Trout said:


> Do want.
> 
> Also the baritone Les Paul and one pickup Explorer


 

which one is the baritone les paul? the buckethead one?


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 11, 2011)

If only it were rear routed, and set up for standard size passives, a 7 string OFR option, and maybe a bit pointier on the ends...


----------



## Thesius (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that looks really ugly. Probably a good guitar though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

I've said this before and I'll say it again: If it said RAN, ESP or EBMM on the headstock you'd be selling your little sister on the street for it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 11, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: If it said RAN, ESP or EBMM on the headstock you'd be selling your little sister on the street for it.



I don't even have a little sister, but I can sell someone else's.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I don't even have a little sister, but I can sell someone else's.



Mine has a Romanian gymnast of a boyfriend, how about we just use JohnIce as a giggalo?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2011)

What was that white explorer with a black pickguard ?


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Get it from Ikebe-Gakki if they stock it
> 
> When they had an Explorer 7 it came to only around $2200NZD or something hilarious.



Gee, let me pull out my credit card. 

If I was to play a 7 string V, it would be the Agile Hornet and not just because of my clear Agile bias.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> Gee, let me pull out my credit card.
> 
> If I was to play a 7 string V, it would be the Agile Hornet and not just because of my clear Agile bias.



I can guarantee if I see a Gibson 7 string in a music store here it will be grossly overpriced (even more so than American's are used to).


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I can guarantee if I see a Gibson 7 string in a music store here it will be grossly overpriced (even more so than American's are used to).



...which is the other reason I'd rather go with the Hornet.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 11, 2011)

i like it a lot, holding out for a 7 string natural burst 24.75 sg though. if they ever made one i'd buy it. maybe they'll release one of those next.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: If it said RAN, ESP or EBMM on the headstock you'd be selling your little sister on the street for it.


 
That is so true. If that was an ESP I would love it a lot!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 13, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> What was that white explorer with a black pickguard ?



It's the new Melody Maker one.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 13, 2011)

Not bad gibson, not bad. Not worried about it not having 24 frets. Hardly use them anyways.


----------



## Chris C (Apr 14, 2011)

Gibson 7-String's can be very successful if done correctly, but it seems like Gibson doesn't want to budge....but hey, this is better than what Robb Flynn is getting haha.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazon.com: Gibson Flying V 7-String Electric Guitar, Ebony: Musical Instruments

US Price:*$1,389.00

*Not too bad for a limited run USA Gibson.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: If it said RAN, ESP or EBMM on the headstock you'd be selling your little sister on the street for it.



that's exactly what I was going to post haha 

I'm sure the guitar will play well. The explorer 7 sounded really good when I had tried it.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck $1389 is an AWESOME price for a USA-made 7-string. Gibson haters have no place on this one IMO. It looks good, is priced great, and if it plays like my 2011 LP will feel good too.

There are reasons to hate on Gibson, but a cool guitar like this at a very good price is not one of them.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 25, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Fuck $1389 is an AWESOME price for a USA-made 7-string. Gibson haters have no place on this one IMO. It looks good, is priced great, and if it plays like my 2011 LP will feel good too.
> 
> There are reasons to hate on Gibson, but a cool guitar like this at a very good price is not one of them.




I'm quite not a Gibson fanboi, but if I were in the market for a quality seven, and had the money, this would be a contender.


----------



## mudmonster (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder if the neck will be fat like all other Gibsons, they really feel like you have a tree trunk in your hand. I can't get past the set up they chose for the machine heads; that's just awful.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate Gibson designs and philosophy, and I just don`t like V`s, not hate them, just...not my kind of guitar, but that thing looks great and I want one.


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks quite nice, but there is something I don't like about it. I think it's that massive string thru v plate. If it just had the normal ferrules or a TOM stoptail it would look nice. I may even consider buying it, with the stoptail. Black with gold hardware always looks amazing. 

Speaking of which, a Les Paul Custom 7 in black would look nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 26, 2011)

Musiciansfriend has better photos here:

Buy Gibson Flying V 7-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

I like the looks of it, but I want my next 7 to be extended scale, so it won't be one of these.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 26, 2011)

DGCFBbDG here we go


----------



## Elijah (Apr 27, 2011)

I honestly think Gibson has done a good job with this guitar.

Black+gold 
Firebird-esque tuners 
Price 
And I kinda like where they put the cavity for the 9v

Oh, and a mahogany neck is always pretty sweet too


----------



## Ravelle17 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fucking hideous. Gibson needs to hire some designers that aren't blind. 

A 7-string V could look gorgeous if done properly, but the edges on the pickguard, bridge piece and jack input all clash.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Apr 27, 2011)

the best feature is you can unscrew the Gibson logo 


but i dig the nitrocellulose finish


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 27, 2011)

Aside from the input jack location, tuning peg's arrangement, scale length and number of frets (which are features Gibson could EASILY update and make it more desirable) I would not mind trying it out for a show


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 27, 2011)

What should we call the tuner layout, 3+3+1?  I so want this guitar, but that ruins it for me.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't get all the griping about the tuner configuration. I actually think that's the best thing about this guitar. Most of the other quasi-symmetrical headstocks (Schecters, for example) just look wrong to me with four on one side and three on another. The only company that I feel really pulls off the asymmetrical split headstock is Music Man.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got through looking at the ESP Stef B7 and B8, this thing looks like a toy compared to those, I guess it is the short neck scale that just don't look right (cosmetically) on a 7.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not normally into Flying Vs. Nevertheless...I'd *HIT* It  The pricing is surprising. It's only a little more than a 6-string V.


----------



## -42- (Apr 27, 2011)

If it said ESP on the headstock I'm guessing the number one comment in this thread would be: "I'm not normally a fan of Vs but this guitar is actually really sexy, I _really_ like that they went for a more retro look, not too many sevens have that..."

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

I approved after seeing the pic in the OP, but now after seeng the pics on MF...


...I _really_ friggin' want one. It's the doomiest looking 7 I've seen in a while, if not ever.


Minus the EMGs, of course, but that's a small gripe. I'm actually not an EMG hater, but they wouldn't be quite right for what I'd want this fiddle for.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ravelle17 said:


> Fucking hideous. Gibson needs to hire some designers that aren't blind.
> 
> A 7-string V could look gorgeous if done properly, but the edges on the pickguard, bridge piece and jack input all clash.


 
they should hire some of the people on here. Imagien what theyd be like if they had guys like us designign shit for them? They'd be uber


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 28, 2011)

-42- said:


> If it said ESP on the headstock I'm guessing the number one comment in this thread would be: "I'm not normally a fan of Vs but this guitar is actually really sexy, I _really_ like that they went for a more retro look, not too many sevens have that..."
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I would still complain about the same features 

It's a great guitar, just some features are unappealing to me and could be "modernized" but again, I would not mind trying it out for a show


----------



## Murmel (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it, would probably prefer passive routes though. BUT, what I'd much rather have, is EMG making pickups that fit passive routes, like Blackouts for example.
Only other thing I would change is the scale, I prefer the 25.5.

Otherwise, dayuuuuum


----------



## lord-loligator (Apr 29, 2011)

even sexier than the epiphone. too bad that sexiness cost the big cash though. if it was 1500 a would most definately jump on that deal like a cat on a mouse


----------



## Murmel (Apr 29, 2011)

lord-loligator said:


> even sexier than the epiphone. too bad that sexiness cost the big cash though. if it was 1500 a would most definately jump on that deal like a cat on a mouse


Well, good for you it's $1400 then 
List-price isn't street-price 

http://backstage.musiciansfriend.com/productDetail/productDetail.jsp?entProductId=H71172


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 29, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> they should hire some of the people on here. Imagien what theyd be like if they had guys like us designign shit for them? They'd be uber



They'd look like Agiles, probably. Could always buy one of those if you want a guitar designed by the crowd here.


----------



## lord-loligator (May 2, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Well, good for you it's $1400 then
> List-price isn't street-price
> 
> Flying V 7-String Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


 

whoa! sweet stuff my friend it's like a dream come true.


----------

